# Roasters and Green coffee beans



## Roastino (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello to all. We would like to present our company Roastino  UK supplier of Roasters and green coffee beans to the trade.

Do not hesitate to get in contact with us to receive what is probably the best UK deal at the moment :

-Robust and efficient Roasters with a capacity of 2 to 40 kg / hour at a price that our competition will find EXTREMELY difficult to match...

-Green coffee beans in 60 and 69 kg jute bags of course but also in convenient 5 kg pouches.

Read it all on-line please and call us today.

Best regards

Francois


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you have permission to advertise on this forum?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Roastino (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi michael.

I am not sure ... do you grant privileges ? if yes what are the conditions ? please let me know

Regards

Francois


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm pleased to welcome onboard as an advertiser Roastino.


----------

